# smoked cabbage



## coming soon (Jan 13, 2007)

i am looking for a recipe for smoked cabbage

currently i am useing my good friend msmith recipe stuffing a cabbage with butter, bacon bits and salt and pepper, covering outside with butter, salt and pepper, and slices of bacon putting on smoker to let bacon smoke alittle then foil it, smoke it for 3-4 hours for tenderness. i am looking for others who have done this differantlly. thanks.


----------



## jminion (Jan 13, 2007)

You can use your recipe but add some jalapenos or other peppers to take a little different place. 

Also something like TX Hot links can be sauted to replace the bacon.


----------

